# Texas High School Mountain Bike League



## mcmurv (May 8, 2008)

We are just 2 weeks from the first race of the inaugural season of the Texas High School Mtb League.

The details are on our website. Texas.

You can find the link to our newsletters (League Newsletters - Texas) and our facebook page(https://www.facebook.com/txhsmtb).

We really need volunteers for all of our races to support the high school students of Texas. Please spread the word and pass on our registration site: Form

Feel free to email me [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard you got rained out. Dang! Good luck on the next date.


----------



## mcmurv (May 8, 2008)

Mike:
Yes, the first race was too cold and wet. The one this weekend, we had to move further south after 6+" of rain and a flooded course.

Texas


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

10 teams and 53 racers. The times show that you have quite a few experienced riders. That is an awesome start! Keep working with them and have fun. 

Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard that your last race had to be held earlier in the day due to tornado warnigs! 

Here in California we live with the constant specter of earthquakes but we don't let that bother us.


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

up and running again this year, see yall out there


----------



## DrPsyche (Oct 30, 2018)

Texas High School Mountain Bike League had already 525 student athletes and 50% increase in race registrations.
General events in The Texas Interscholastic School Mountain Bike League:


CycleFest
Rider Camps and Clinics
Leaders' Summit
Pledge Rides


----------

